# Amount of Money Retired Seniors Need to Pay for Healthcare is Going Down



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2014)

Seniors are needing to pay less for healthcare...http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Medic...Need-to-Pay-for-Health-Care-is-Going-Down.htm



> Nov. 3, 2014 – The amount of money senior citizens need to have available in retirement, just to cover health care costs, is in decline, says a new study by the nonpartisan Employee Benefit Research Institute (EBRI).
> 
> The reason they found is the enhanced prescription drug coverage provided by the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (PPACA), often called “Obamacare.”
> 
> WASHINGTON—Projected savings targets American elderly need to cover their health care costs in retirement continue to decline, due in part to enhanced prescription drug coverage provided by the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (PPACA), according to new modeling.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 6, 2014)

So why did my and my wife's insurance each go up nearly 60%?


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 17, 2016)

our health insurance has never been higher


----------



## Don M. (Jul 17, 2016)

This article is from 2014.  At that time insurers and state exchanges weren't bailout out of Obamacare in droves.  I have a bad feeling about what 2017 insurance premiums are going to be looking like when announced this October.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 17, 2016)

our health insurer ,the 2nd largest in ny went belly up . luckily laws in ny in place prevented us from being responsible for unpaid bills . other states were not so lucky


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 17, 2016)

Between medical and dental I'm just over $1,600 per month for the two of us. I'm "fortunate" to be able to continue on my former employer's plan, but paying full cost. I can stay on this until I hit 65 and so can my wife. It's a good plan, but sure costs a lot.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 17, 2016)

we were paying a total of 18k before deductions and credits  with me on cobra , my wife on medicare  and a supplement  and our long term partnership plan in ny . dental ran us 20k as i needed implants and she had some major work done .    a high deductible f-plan supplement saves us 2k a year and ny gives us about 1600 back as a credit on the long term care policy


----------

